# Shipping a guitar from the US to Israel



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 19, 2013)

I might be shipping my Schecter and Hardcase to Israel for a trade. I was wondering how much shipping would run me? 
I've tried google but haven't found any solid info. 
Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## PERP (Feb 19, 2013)

you might try calling the usps or ups (or however you're trying to ship it), i'm sure they could give you somewhat of an estimate. also sending your guitar to israel for a trade sounds real sketch. make sure you either get your half of the trade first or know the person is legit before you send you guitar off to a foreign country! (i'm sure you already know that) that would be a bummer


----------



## Watty (Feb 19, 2013)

You're guaranteed to be over $100. For Israel, I'd wager that you're more in the $190 range; could use a smaller box (I.e. less padding if you have a hard shell) and get it down to $160ish...This is a guess, but an educated one. 

This is generally why international trades for sub-$1500 guitars are not worth it unless it's a collector piece.


----------



## Pav (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's what I came up with, entering hypothetical info into UPS.com as though you were shipping to Jerusalem (copied and pasted):

Ship To: JERUSALEM, 91194 ISRAEL
Commercial
Ship From: CLALLAM BAY, 98326 UNITED STATES
Commercial
Shipment Date: Tuesday, February 19, 2013

UPS Worldwide Expedited SM
Latest Pickup Time: 7:00 P.M. Wednesday 
February 20, 2013 
Schedule by 1 : 
Delivered By: By End of Day Monday 
February 25, 2013 
*772.18 USD **
Billable Weight: 84.0 lbs.


So yeah, you're going to pay a fucking shitload. There were a few shipping options available and that was the cheapest one.  You could try USPS though I doubt it would be a whole lot better. Expect to pay $700+. Apparently the base cost of shipping that far through UPS is over $600, then you have customs and fuel surcharges. For some reason the billable weight also jumps dramatically. I put in like 6 lbs for a guitar and a case but it seems to bill you for 80+ lbs regardless when you go that far.


----------



## Watty (Feb 19, 2013)

Dude, don't trust their online calculator. It NEVER shows the parcel option and almost only ever shows the most expensive 2-day posting.

Edit: Granted, they might not offer parcel post to Israel, in which case this would be the only option.

Edit: UPS charges way more than USPS, which is what I was basing my number off of.


----------



## Pav (Feb 19, 2013)

Watty said:


> Dude, don't trust their online calculator. It NEVER shows the parcel option and almost only ever shows the most expensive 2-day posting.
> 
> Edit: Granted, they might not offer parcel post to Israel, in which case this would be the only option.



It confused me too, I thought for sure there would be a cheaper option. But it looks like through UPS the only way to ship that far is using their Worldwide service, which apparently starts at like $500. =/

USPS would probably be the way to go, though it will certainly take a lot longer.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuck that shit, hard.


----------



## Pav (Feb 19, 2013)

I tried doing the same thing through USPS to get an estimate but their site won't even recognize zip codes outside North America. Though for reference, for you to ship the guitar to central California would be about $70. Multiply that a bit to compensate for the distance, then add customs and things like that and you're probably in the same $500+ ballpark.

My suggestion: see if he can come pick it up.


----------



## Watty (Feb 19, 2013)

Trust me man, just go into your local PO with the dimensions and weight and ask. However, if you aren't willing to spend two bills on the high end, forget the whole thing...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah I think I'm going to. I could just sell my guitar and buy a brand new one that I was trading for with that shipping cost.


----------

